# Gaining weight to improve chances!



## breckon (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi everyone, hope you are all well and things are looking up for you all!
Its been a while since i posted on here, but it does help to share feelings and get some supportive feedback.

I recently met with the specialist and he said that he would like to me to have a few more blood tests around day 21 to confirm no ovulation! But after he said this I have not had a period and this appointment was 2 months ago!! He also recommended I put on at least half a stone, although my bmi is well within normal range.  I have been on a gluten free diet for last 2/3 years and lost half a stone straight away, which has remained off all this time.  I wonder if this is why he wants me to increase the weight i lost, in case it helps my chances of getting a regular cycle again! Has anyone else been told a similar thing?  I will admit that i do have issues with my weight, in terms of calorie counting!  I am a very active person and participate in many sports as well as regular running and also coach gymnastics.  I want to keep lean, ( I am by no means stick thin) but the thought of putting on weight does concern me!  I will do anything to get pregnant, so have already begun increasing calories after being referred to a dietitian.  

What i really want to know is, has increasing weight helped anyone to ovulate or helped them get pregnant naturally? If nothing happens by time i see the specialist again, he will put me on clomid, but we are both keen for it to happen naturally!  I have recently had a tonsillectomy and been on alot of medication.  This could perhaps be why i have not had a period.  

It is such a stressful time, trying for a baby and although you are asked to try forget baby making and by miracle it will happen, its really not that easy!

Any feedback or support would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks x


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

Hey Hun, sorry to hear of your troubles. 

In terms of weight gain, I'm afraid I'm at the opposite end of the scale (pun intended  ) but it does sound like you do an awful lot of intense exercise, which in itself can cause irregular periods and stop you ovulating.

I can appreciate not wanting to gain any weight but you may need to consider lowering your activity levels to give your body a chance to rest and allow your cycles to return to normal? 

I don't know if that's the case though, just trying to come up with suggestions. What did your doctor say about all your exercise?


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Breckon - I can understand that you're not keen on putting on weight, but you're doing it very effectively and safely with the help of a dietician....but if it helps with your ovulation, it's got to be a step in the right direction.

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## flowerfaery (Apr 26, 2012)

If your weight is stable and within the normal range then this is very unlikely to be a factor.  Exercise on the other hand can suppress ovulation at a surprisingly moderate level.  You may also find that cutting back on the exercise takes care of the weight gain all by itself 
Not easy if exercise is a coping strategy for you, but probably worth trying to see what happens.
Good Luck.
Flower


----------



## DaisyMaisy (Jan 9, 2011)

I was advised to gain weight during our last ivf. But I have lots of other issues too. Sadly, there was no happy ending for me.

Good luck with your cycle. X


----------



## breckon (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey, thank you all for your kind messages/replies.

Well, i stood on the scales this morning and have managed to put on a little weight, which for once, I was happy about! However, as flowerfaery mentioned, if my weight is within the norm then its unlikely to be a factor!  Its really difficult to know what to do and don't know if its just me, but every time i pick up a magazine or even on the telly, there is something about fertility issues!  It is amazing how many couples are affected by it and how different each case can be!  Nevertheless, if putting on that couple of lbs has made me smile, then hopefully its a step in the right direction for me!  I do tend to get very uptight and stressed, especially when i am hungry!  I think i had not been eating enough or replacing calories i had lost during exercise!  I have not done any strenuous exercise this last 3 weeks due to a tonsillectomy and although i have been very ill, I was happy to relax and let my body recover in due course!  

Seeing the dietitian was also helpful, but i read that there are particular foods that could help increase progesterone.  Has this worked for anyone?  x

Daisymaisy - I am sorry to hear that things have not worked for yourself and wish you all the luck and best wishes, a miracle can and will happen! x


----------



## LittleL77 (Jul 14, 2012)

I used to do sprint triathlons and the odd half marathon, so regularly at the gym working out quite intensely. My weight was stable but I am naturally petite (I always had a good appetite though - healthy & homecooked but a good amount too). I took ages to fall pregnant and then miscarried. Although it was probably not related, I had still been going to the gym and doing moderate workouts (Trainer did not see any reason why this would be a problem). After that (and even longer ttc again) I stopped training altogether. I swim, and keep pretty active generally, but no workouts etc. I wanted to increase my body fat to support ovulation. I didn't really gain any weight but think my body fat did increase as muscle mass reduced a little. Even then it took a while to conceive...impossible to tell if scaling back the exercise had anything to do with it.  

Also practiced relaxation techniques with hypnotherapy CDs - mainly because I have trouble sleeping but also found a link to a fertility hypnotherapy sample (Circle & Bloom) 

Sending


----------

